

The “Unstealable Bike” to Begin Shipping in September - gk1
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/innovations/wp/2015/02/27/the-unstealable-bike-to-begin-shipping-in-september/

======
lkbm
Looks like the current form means re-adjusting seat height each time. Seems
like there's probably a better way of doing this that avoids that--a
telescoping down tube with four hinges, perhaps.

Alternatively, there could be an sliding ring on on the seat post that sets
the height, so it slides smoothly into the seat tube until hitting the ring.

But anything to deter bike thieves. This is a good idea. If it takes off, I'm
sure future iterations will improve upon it.

As a side note, the video shows her locking it to a ~10cm tree. You know
what's really easy to cut? small pieces of wood. :-p

------
feb
Unfortunately, they only make the frame harder to steal. Wheels will be stolen
and they are more expensive to replace. To protect a bike from theft, one
shold lock the wheels and the frame to some fixed anchor.

See for example whet bike guru Sheldon Brown has to say about locking bikes:
[http://www.sheldonbrown.com/lock-
strategy.html](http://www.sheldonbrown.com/lock-strategy.html)

------
notfoss
I wonder how many poles would be needed if everyone starts to use a bicycle
like this!

